# unfortunately, google play services has stopped.



## mtiberio (Oct 10, 2012)

I always update to the newest nightly, and I recently installed the camera patch onto my CM9 Touchpad. While from day one I occasionally got the message: "unfortunately, google play services has stopped.", I get them more often now. Any hints on how to make it go away?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mtiberio said:


> I always update to the newest nightly, and I recently installed the camera patch onto my CM9 Touchpad. While from day one I occasionally got the message: "unfortunately, google play services has stopped.", I get them more often now. Any hints on how to make it go away?


Start by restoring your backup and then go read more to make sure you did the update correctly.


----------



## mtiberio (Oct 10, 2012)

removed the "google play services" app and everything is fine. interesting enough, it reinstalled itself silently, and now it no longer dies...


----------

